# Could use some ideas for a shoe rack



## bester (May 3, 2012)

The wife has been after me to make her a new shoe rack for by the entry door. I led her to believe it would be a simply ply rack. I am a novice and was looking for some ideas to surprise her with some "wow" factor. Thanks!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

One idea would be to incorporate the shoe storage into a bench, like this:

http://www.wwgoa.com/sturdy-modern-entry-way-bench/

If, as a novice, you are uncomfortable with some of the techniques used, here are a couple alternatives:

- If you don't have the right tools for edge gluing boards to make the top, you could buy a glue up panel from a home center, or have a cabinet shop make this for you.
- If the mortise and tenon joinery intimidates you, you could substitute dowels or biscuits

Good luck with your project. The better you do on projects for your wife, the more tools you will end up with!


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

Wow thats great. Thank you! Not sure what the deal is with the New Girls link


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Bester… Did do a search for "shoe rack" here on LJ's?

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/shoe+rack/by/comments/page/1

And those links by "asbas" look like robot spam.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Well take a look but you batter have your wood working on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

Wow those are great. Thanks so much fellas


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just use better materials and workmanship. Well thought out, dimensions included.

http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/categories/departments/hallway/10456/


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

I used black melamine for all my garage cabinets and shoe rack, I put 1/8" polished aluminum on end to hold the shoes from sliding out. Top three shelves angled, and the bottom one big for boots etc, and apparently soda storage too. Pretty minimalistic and it's in garage where not too many people see it, but relatively inexpensive…
I don't really have any good pics without junk everywhere..


----------

